# [SOLVED]Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device

## chickaroo

SOLVED! Thanks to <shiznix> that reminded me of the major brainfart i had when forgetting to enable CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

kernel config:

```

General setup  --->    

         [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

         (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

         [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip

         Built-in initramfs compression mode (None)  --->

Device Drivers  --->

         Input Device Support --->

                  <*> Event Interface

Device Drivers  --->

         Graphics support  --->

                  <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                           [*]   Enable firmware EDID

                           -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

                           [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support 

                           <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

Device Drivers  --->

         Graphics support  --->

                   Console display driver support  ---> 

                           [*] VGA text console

                           [ ]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

                           <*> Framebuffer Console support

                           [*]   Map the console to the primary display device

                           [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

ENABLE THIS--------------> [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

                           [ ] Select compiled-in fonts[/b]

                   [ ] Bootup logo  --->

```

----------

